# Chloe round anyone?



## jeepers13

Does anyone have the Chloe round shoulder bag?  Looking for any feedback-good or bad.  Thanks.


----------



## jeepers13

jeepers13 said:


> Does anyone have the Chloe round (mate hobo) shoulder bag?  Looking for any feedback-good or bad.  Thanks.


----------



## Elisabag

jeepers13 said:


> Does anyone have the Chloe round shoulder bag?  Looking for any feedback-good or bad.  Thanks.


I would love to try and help but I am not sure which bag you mean.


----------



## Elisabag

Are you thinking of the Marcie Saddle?


----------



## jeepers13

This is the one that I am considering.  I am looking for feedback (especially regarding the drawstring closure and whether everything just gets lost in it).


----------



## Elisabag

Ah! So cute! I don't have that one but it looks lovely. I hope you get some good feedback.


----------



## jeepers13

jeepers13 said:


> Does anyone have the Chloe round shoulder bag?  Looking for any feedback-good or bad.  Thanks.


Got it in dark brown


----------



## Elisabag

jeepers13 said:


> Got it in dark brown
> 
> View attachment 5596319


Beautiful bag, beautiful color! You can never go wrong with Chloe.


----------



## Roie55

i really like the drawstring feature


----------



## jeepers13

The only thing that bugs me a little is that, if you scrutinize, you can see lines almost like creases from the tissue paper that they stuffed the bag with.  Is that common with Chloe?


----------

